# A new member to the NMC soon :)



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi all, my little sisters NMC membership application has been sent off today so she will soon be a member of the NMC. She is coming to the midlands show with me so u will have a chance to meet her there. She is only 11 and quite shy but she is soooo excited. Some of you may of seen her at the west country show. So she is on the look out for one variety of show mice. And the variety she has chosed is Verigated. does anyone have any deas of who breeds them?? Becky saw them at west country and has been in love ever since. I though she wanted tans but proves how much i know lol. :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Dave Bumford.You can contact him through the facebook page or his details are in the year book.You do know that a percentage are born anemic and must be culled?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yes we have been reading up on it. allthough becky is young she understands why it has to be done. im guessing the anemic ones will be born a different colour to the normal pinkies??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,very pale.Janna posted some pics somewhere of the ones that cropped up in her litter.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea i think i saw them. well i hope i can get her some. she will be very pleased.


----------

